# USB2.0 an frontpanel USB3.0 ready?



## narutogt (9. Januar 2010)

Moin erstmal,
da ich gerade ein sehr interessantes Gehäuse gefunden habe und mir das Zukünftige so aussuchen wollte, dass es auf jeden Fall die nächsten 2 PC-Generationen leben soll frage ich mich nun...

Oben am Frontpanel sind 2 eSATA und 4 USB Ports.

Wenn ich mir nun ein Board hole, welches USB 3.0 und SATA 3 ünterstützt... Kann ich dann die außenliegendeninternen USB und eSATA Anschlüsse an die auf dem Mainboard bereitgestellten "internen" (auf dem Board sitzend) USB 3.0 und SATA 3 Anschlüsse hauen und dann "oben" am Frontpanel USB 3.0 Gerate / eSATA 3 Platten anschließen und diese dann gemäß ihren Spezifikationen betreiben?

Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort, da ich mich innerhalb der nächsten 10 Stunden entscheiden muss.

Besten Dank!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Januar 2010)

Da brauchtst du dir keine Sorgen machen die Stecker bleiben gleich bei SATA3 sowie bei USB3 nur die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ändert sich und der Kontroller. Weil du darfst ja nicht vergessen das USB und SATA abwärts Kompatible sein müssen. Du kannst ja jetzt auch ein USB 1.1 an einen USB 2 anschliesen nur die übertragungs Geschwindigkeit bleibt dann auf 1.1 Standart. Und das selbe gilt auch für SATA I und SATA II. Also kannst du auch immer ein USB2 Gerät eine einen USB3 anschliesen, bleibt dann die Geschwindigkeit auf USB2 Standart. Also mach die keine Sorgen es geht!!!!


----------



## sleek (9. Januar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da brauchtst du dir keine Sorgen machen die Stecker bleiben gleich bei SATA3 sowie bei USB3 nur die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ändert sich und der Kontroller. Weil du darfst ja nicht vergessen das USB und SATA abwärts Kompatible sein müssen. Du kannst ja jetzt auch ein USB 1.1 an einen USB 2 anschliesen nur die übertragungs Geschwindigkeit bleibt dann auf 1.1 Standart. Und das selbe gilt auch für SATA I und SATA II. Also kannst du auch immer ein USB2 Gerät eine einen USB3 anschliesen, bleibt dann die Geschwindigkeit auf USB2 Standart. Also mach die keine Sorgen es geht!!!!



was aber nicht seine frage beantwortet...


----------



## jaramund (9. Januar 2010)

ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, da USB 3.0 zwei zusätzliche Aderpaare benötigt - sprich es geht nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Januar 2010)

oh soooon mist sollte ich wirklich daneben gehauen heben????
jaramund@ Danke für die Verbesserung, wenns denn so ist Sorry, ich meinte wirklich gelesen zu haben das die abwärts kompatible sind?? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du für USB 3 ein neues Gehäuse brauchst.
edit: Ja kla bin ich dämlich ich schreibe auch noch selbst abwärtskompatible, aufwärts sind sie natürlich nicht.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (9. Januar 2010)

Abwärtskompatibel ja, aufwärtskompatibel nicht. 
Da mit USB 3.0 zwar noch "dieselbe" Buchse, aber mit zusätzlichen Anschlüssen (zu den bereits bei 2.0/.1 vorhandenen) genutzt wird, läuft zwar USB 2.0/.1 an USB 3.0 Buchsen, aber nicht umgekehrt. Und solange in den Frontpanels der Hersteller nur USB 2.0/.1 Buchsen verbaut sind, laufen da auch USB 3.0 Geräte bei 3.0 Mainboard nur mit 2er Speed.

|3.0 Gerät|------|2.0/.1 Frontpanel|-----|3.0 Mainboard| => Speed von 2

Ich persönlich frage mich auch, wann Hersteller anfangen ihre Cases mit "USB 3.0 ready" oder so zu versehen.


----------



## narutogt (9. Januar 2010)

Sehr geil! Beantwortet meine Frage voll und ganz. Bedankt!

und @hulkhardy1: War ja noch früh am Morgen^^

Wenn ich nochmal kurz etwas spezifischer werden dürfte... Das Gehäuse, welches mir ganz gut gefällt ist das
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Ikonik Ra X10 Smooth

Ich suche schon lange ein Gehäuse, welches mich die nächsten paar Jahre begleiten wird und glaubte, dass dieses für den genannten Preis von unter 100€ fast wie ne kleine "Offenbarung" war. (wie dramatisch das klingt )

Ok, das Board, welches ich mir als nächstes kaufen will (GA-P55-UD4 - welches als Auslaufmodell deklariert wird^^) hat noch kein USB3.0 und SATA3, da mich die Lane-kapperei noch echt böse nervt. Aber spätestens meine Folgekonfiguration geht dann steil in die Richtung.

und ja, dito...  "USB3.0 ready" wär dann beizeiten echt mal ne gute Sache. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat Coolermasters Leading-Engineer doch erst vor ein paar Wochen etwas in die Richtung zum CM 690 II gesagt.

Boar, jetzt gerade wo ich 's Geld hab und die CES voll im Gange ist war ich soooo angefixt endlich voll zuzuschlagen.

Warten wir mal ab was kommt. Besten Dank erstmal


----------

